
Show HN: Digital Knitting Machine - Philomath
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kniterate/kniterate-the-digital-knitting-machine
======
zakum
Absolutely love the project. The world needs to see this!

------
scirocco
Really cool solution! All the best to the team, hope this goes well

------
hacalox
Hope they do well on kickstarter! Love the idea

